# Mexican labs!



## Grejbgik (Oct 22, 2017)

Im 36 back in the day I got sum gear from mexico refovit B and other stuff are there any good labs left what are the names. That would be a big help.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

How bout you do your homework and not rely on total strangers to advise you on Mexican sh*t !


----------



## NoQuarter (Oct 22, 2017)

Caballero said:


> How bout you do your homework and not rely on total strangers to advise you on Mexican sh*t !



exactly.......!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 22, 2017)

Which day?  August 31st 1988?


----------



## Maijah (Oct 22, 2017)

Redi-jects


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 22, 2017)

Mexican labs use dos equis as their carrier oil....


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Mexican labs use dos equis as their carrier oil....


No they've switched up too Modelo now


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 22, 2017)

Caballero said:


> No they've switched up too Modelo now


I’m pretty sure it’s Negra Modelo!


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s Negra Modelo!



I stand corrected  lool


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2017)

No ones gunna remember those names from back then we'll not me anyways 

Probably smoked a hundred pounds of weed since then not even kidding but ....

Only one I remember getting by name was the deca durabolin  & testosterona (or is that just Mexican for testosterone)


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 23, 2017)

I can see Zeig being part of a traveling Mexican circus....


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 23, 2017)

Different labs since the reforvit days. Start studying up on the boards, you’ll find your answers


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2017)

Brotato Chips Labs


----------



## James Roid (May 3, 2020)

update: the carrier oil is now corona.


----------

